# Anybody Got Mesquite?



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm looking for some mesquite slab material in it's rough form. I have a customer wanting me to make a live edge fireplace mantel for them. My regular supplier/sawmill has gone through the roof on pricing and was wondering if anybody here had a lead on other suppliers of mesquite slabs. Hardwoods of Houston and Clark's are out of the question as my supplier sells to them, then they mark it up even more. I know there's a guy in Bastrop but that's a little far for me. Any other ideas 2Coolers?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got nothing that large.

Suggest asking on the hunting forum. Reach out to the people with property that would be willing to sell off or better yet do some horse trading.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

If you want to do a road trip...head south to Kingsville. Naves Sawmill will have all of your mesquite needs. Give Cindy a call/email.

http://www.mesquitetree.org/










Wendy 361-522-5948
E-mail: [email protected]
or [email protected]

111 W. General Cavazos Blvd.
Kingsville, Texas 78363


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Craig's list as well.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

How big? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Cody C said:


> How big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5' long, approx. 3" to 4" thick and 10" to 12" wide


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Where are you? There is a mill in Bee Caves that saws mesquite and also one in McQueeney, I think. Its expensive, how much are you willing to pay?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the guy in McQueeny is pretty reasonable - especially compared to others.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Check M&G Sawmill near Huntsville.

www.mgsawmill.com


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

SetDaHook said:


> 5' long, approx. 3" to 4" thick and 10" to 12" wide


I've got my own sawmill but nothing that thick in mesquite. I could make one, any dimension out of cedar however, I have plenty of that. Also live oak.
Chumy


----------

